# putting audio gaps in soundtracks



## magic8697 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a cd of this guy saying things like "go away we have no treats for you here" and other things. what I want to know is how do I put like a 1 minute audio gap in between his sayings. I dont want it going off constantly. 
Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

try GoldWave - Audio Editing, Recording, Conversion, Restoration, & Analysis Software or Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder ,these are free soundware programs.I use audacity,either will do what you need & sooooo much more !!  Have fun


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Audacity is a great program, I agree!

Also, if you burn a CD of anything, most programs let you decide what your gap will be. It's usually something you change under preferences or options.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Audacity is free, and it has a lovely "insert silence" feature ... just click where you want some silence and tell it how many seconds of silence you want.


----------

